# Welcher Bohrhammer ist empfehlenswert?



## Knogle (3. Oktober 2015)

Moin liebe Leute

Meine Bosch PBH 220RE macht leider inzwischen Probleme, weil das Bohrfutter wohl kaputt ist.
Naja, also muss eine neue her.
Ich stehe aktuell vor der Wahl zwischen der Bosch GBH 2-28 DFV, WORX WX333 , Bosch GBH 3-28 DFR und Bosch GBH 4-32 DFR

Die Worx Maschine habe ich miteinbezogen, da sie zwar guenstig ist, jedoch eine deutlich hoehere Schlagenergie von 5J hat gegenueber den anderen Maschinen, vielleicht hat damit ja jemand Erfahrung

Gebohrt werden soll viel Beton, wobei ich mit meiner PBH 220RE viel kaempfen musste.

Welche der Maschinen bietet das beste Paket? Am besten noch eine Empfehlung fuer neue Bohrer

MfG


----------



## True Monkey (3. Oktober 2015)

der reicht für alles 

Metabo 600712000 Multihammer UHE 2850: Amazon.de: Baumarkt


----------



## Goldrabe (3. Oktober 2015)

Hey Knogle, 

Gerne möchte ich dir aus persönlicher Erfarung die Schrauber aus dem Hause Makita ans Herz legen, arbeite mit den Akku Schaubern, Sägen, Winkelschleifer und Handkreissägen nahezu täglich und bin von den Geräten sehr überzeugt was zuverlässigkeit und Qualität angeht. Klar ist es immer eine Frage des Preises, was man dafür ausgibt, aber lieber einmal was vernünftiges kaufen und Jahrelang seine freude daran haben, als 3-4 je nach anwendung ein preisgünstiges Gerät kaufen. Empfehlen kann ich dir direkt den Makita DHP458RMJ Akku-Schlagbohrschrauber inkl. Koffer + 2 Akkus 4.0Ah Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Schönes Gerät, der 4 Ah akku lässt dich in keiner Situation im Stich, hat auch eine sehr gute Kraftübertragung im Punkto Bohren und Schrauben, eher reißt der Bit ab als das der Schrauber den Geist aufgibt.  zu den Bohrern kann ich dir nur Empfehlen nicht so auf die komplett sets zu gucken, weil gute Bohrer aus Hartmetall (HM) kosten nunmal ihren Preis, lieber einzelnkaufen, da hast du mehr von deinem Geld, zum beispiel nützt es dir ja nichts ein Set von Bohrern zu kaufen die du garnicht benötigst, deshalb meine Empfehlung, den Bohrer in der passenden Größe kaufen die man braucht 
PS: Wer einmal mit Akku Geräten gearbeitet hab, will nicht mehr zurück zum Kabelgebundenen Geräten, einfach Komfortabler beim arbeiten, zb wenn du auf einer Leiter stehst, und das Kabel zu kurz ist 


Viel Spaß beim Schrauben


----------



## True Monkey (3. Oktober 2015)

^^Du hast schon gesehen das er einen Bohrhammer sucht um in beton zu bohren und sein PBH 220RE zu kämpfen hat .

was soll er dann mit dem Spielzeug ??


----------



## Goldrabe (3. Oktober 2015)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Du hast schon gesehen das er einen Bohrhammer sucht um in beton zu bohren und sein PBH 220RE zu kämpfen hat .
> 
> was soll er dann mit dem Spielzeug ??



Ja und? glaubst du der bohrt nicht in Beton? Nenn mir mal bitte die Begründung für deine Ansicht dass das "Spielzeug" sei?


Grüße


----------



## True Monkey (3. Oktober 2015)

^^Vllt weil er nur 16mm in beton schafft und keine SDS + Aufnahme hat ( Bohrfutter 1,5-13mm)


----------



## Goldrabe (3. Oktober 2015)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Vllt weil er nur 16mm Bohrer aufnimmt und keine SDS + Aufnahme hat



Ich glaube kaum das er 16mm+ Dübel oder sonstiges in die Wand/Decke/Boden kloppt?


----------



## True Monkey (3. Oktober 2015)

^^darum geht es ja gar nicht ....ein Bohrhammer der nur 16mm in beton schafft würde ich nicht gerade als leistungsstark bezeichnen


----------



## Knogle (3. Oktober 2015)

Also ich habe vor mit einer 80mm Bohrkrone einige Loecher zu Bohren in die Grundmauern, jedoch bin ich mit meiner PBH 220 RE etwa pro Minute nur 1cm weit gekommen wenn ueberhaupt, und irgendwann ist die immerwieder stecken geblieben


----------



## JoM79 (3. Oktober 2015)

Ohne SDS und einem pneumatischen Hammerwerk würde ich bei Beton garnicht anfangen.
Habe selber nen Akkubohrhammer, aber der reicht auch nur für leichte Arbeiten.


----------



## Goldrabe (3. Oktober 2015)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^darum geht es ja gar nicht ....ein Bohrhammer der nur 16mm in beton schafft würde ich nicht gerade als leistungsstark bezeichnen




Dann schau dir mal das Drehmoment von beiden Geräten an und sag mir wer mehr Bums hat ?!  


Grüße


----------



## JoM79 (3. Oktober 2015)

Goldrabe schrieb:


> Dann schau dir mal das Drehmoment von beiden Geräten an und sag mir wer mehr Bums hat ?!


Was nützt dir das Drehmoment, wenn das Hammerwerk keine Kraft hat.


----------



## Goldrabe (3. Oktober 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Also ich habe vor mit einer 80mm Bohrkrone einige Loecher zu Bohren in die Grundmauern, jedoch bin ich mit meiner PBH 220 RE etwa pro Minute nur 1cm weit gekommen wenn ueberhaupt, und irgendwann ist die immerwieder stecken geblieben



Bohrst aber nicht mit Schlag rein? probiers mal mit weniger Drehzahl, hört sich so an als wäre a.) zu viel drehzahl und b.) stumpfe Böhrkrone bzw nur eine aus HSS. gibt ja auch welche mit Diamand (glaube Industiediamand) bestückte Schneiden/ bzw Hartmetall Schneiden


Grüße


----------



## True Monkey (3. Oktober 2015)

man man .....

Es gibt keinen Bohrkronen ohne SDS 

im übrigen braucht er das was ich verlinkt habe ..


> Bohrdurchmesser in Mauerwerk: 68 mm



sry das was du verlinkst ist Hobby Werkzeug aber kein Bohrhammer


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Oktober 2015)

Goldrabe schrieb:


> Hey Knogle,
> 
> Gerne möchte ich dir aus persönlicher Erfarung die Schrauber aus dem Hause Makita ans Herz legen, arbeite mit den Akku Schaubern, Sägen, Winkelschleifer und Handkreissägen nahezu täglich und bin von den Geräten sehr überzeugt was zuverlässigkeit und Qualität angeht.


Werkzeug ist auch irgendwo eine glaubensfrage und wenn man einmal mit einem system angefangen hat, sollte man auch dabei bleiben. (was akku-geräte an geht)
Ich selbst schwöre auf bosch-geräte aber aus meiner sicht ist auch fakt:
-Makita-geräte sind haltbar (gerät selbst, anscheinend aber nicht die akkus ), aber unnütz laut. Verstehe mich nicht falsch, ich bin parkettleger und lautstärke gewohnt, aber mein recht neuer firmen makita-schrauber (18V, 50nm max. drehmoment) brüllt einen relrecht an. Das bin ich von meinem 18V 80nm bosch-schrauber so einfach nicht gewöhnt.
- Bei bosch sind die geräte nicht die aller haltbarsten (hab schon einen verheizt, dadurch das ich beim arbeiten auf das werkzeug nicht übermäßig rücksicht nehme), dafür sind die akkus förmlich unzerstörbar.


> Empfehlen kann ich dir direkt den Makita DHP458RMJ Akku-Schlagbohrschrauber inkl. Koffer + 2 Akkus 4.0Ah Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Das gerät ist als schrauber sicher wunderbar und kann dir totsicher die hand brechen, wenn sich der bohrer oder eine ein zu drehende steinschraube verhackt, aber für beton ist es unzulänglich dank zahnkranz-schlag. (wie bei billigen baumarktbohrmaschienen-> entschuldige den vergleich, aber das grundprinzip ist das selbe und bei dem bosch-gegenstück ist es auch so) Diese art schlag ist bestenfalls für ziegel ausreichend.
Bei beton muß es schon sowas oder sowas sein.


> PS: Wer einmal mit Akku Geräten gearbeitet hab, will nicht mehr zurück zum Kabelgebundenen Geräten, einfach Komfortabler beim arbeiten, zb wenn du auf einer Leiter stehst, und das Kabel zu kurz ist


Da kann ich dir vollends zustimmen.  Ich hab noch eine säbel- und eine stichsäge auf 18V-basis. Dazu kommt noch der 36V bohrhammer und es ist immer wieder schön wenn man nur an den einsatzort gehen braucht, seinen spaß macht und gut ohne sich erstmal nach strom umschauen zu müssen. 

@Knogle
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne bohrt man mit bohrkronen ohne schlag. Du brauchst also eine maschiene mit mehr watt. 

@True Monkey
Du kannst aber eine SDS-bohrkrone auch in ein normales futter stecken. Ist zwar nicht original, aber funzt.


----------



## True Monkey (3. Oktober 2015)

> @True Monkey
> Du kannst aber eine SDS-bohrkrone auch in ein normales futter stecken. Ist zwar nicht original, aber funzt.



sicher geht das ,,,,aber wenn ich mir ein Neugerät kaufe genau zu diesem Zweck dann doch wohl eins das eine SDS Aufnahme hat


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Oktober 2015)

True Monkey schrieb:


> sicher geht das ,,,,aber wenn ich mir ein Neugerät kaufe genau zu diesem Zweck dann doch wohl eins das eine SDS Aufnahme hat


Der TE hatte doch aber garnicht geschrieben, mit was für bohrern er bohrt, oder hab ich da was überlesen? 

Aber mal noch im nachgang... (ihr schreibt zu schnell für mich langsamen kerl )


True Monkey schrieb:


> sry das was du verlinkst ist Hobby Werkzeug aber kein Bohrhammer


Da täuscht du dich. Der verlinkte makita ist profi-werkzeug, welches keine rücksicht auf den bediener nimmt. Die max. anliegenden 91mn können dir spielend das handgelenk brechen, wenn du nicht darauf gefasst bist.  Schon mein 80nm-bosch-schrauber hat mir blessuren am handgelenk bei gebracht nur weil ich nicht damit gerechnet habe, das sich ein 16mm holz-bohrer bzw. auch mal eine steinschraube sich wehren kann. 


JoM79 schrieb:


> Habe selber nen Akkubohrhammer, aber der reicht auch nur für leichte Arbeiten.


Von was für einem gerät redest du? Mein arbeitskollege arbeitet z.b.  beim stemmen lieber mit meinem 36V akku bohrhammer als mit dem kleinen, kabelgebundenen BTI der firma. (sollten einen ähnlich starken schlag haben-> 1,7J) Er meinte zuletzt, das es mit meinem bosch besser und schneller geht.


----------



## RubySoho (3. Oktober 2015)

Schau dich mal bei hilti um...
Ich hab eine von denen um klettertouren einzubohren.
Mit der schaff ich ca 25 löcher mit einer akku ladung im granit.
Top teil

Edit:
Ich würd dir auch zu den hilti sds bohren raten,teuer aber es lohnt sich....


----------



## Goldrabe (3. Oktober 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Werkzeug ist auch irgendwo eine glaubensfrage und wenn man einmal mit einem system angefangen hat, sollte man auch dabei bleiben. (was akku-geräte an geht)
> Ich selbst schwöre auf bosch-geräte aber aus meiner sicht ist auch fakt:
> -Makita-geräte sind haltbar (gerät selbst, anscheinend aber nicht die akkus ), aber unnütz laut. Verstehe mich nicht falsch, ich bin parkettleger und lautstärke gewohnt, aber mein recht neuer firmen makita-schrauber (18V, 50nm max. drehmoment) brüllt einen relrecht an. Das bin ich von meinem 18V 80nm bosch-schrauber so einfach nicht gewöhnt.
> - Bei bosch sind die geräte nicht die aller haltbarsten (hab schon einen verheizt, dadurch das ich beim arbeiten auf das werkzeug nicht übermäßig rücksicht nehme), dafür sind die akkus förmlich unzerstörbar.



Das mit dem Akku kann ich definitiv nicht bestätigen, evtl die alten roten Akkus, oder zu den 1.5/3 Ah akkus kann ich es nicht direkt sagen, spreche eher von den 4Ah Akkus
Die Lautstärke? Noch nie Auffäligkeiten damit gehabt o.O
Fals ich das kurz erwähnen darf hab mir vor kurzem den Bosch GSR 18-2-LI Akku Schrauber gekauft, nach kurzer Zeit klemmte das Futter und fiel mir aus dem Gerät, und das beim Küchenmöbel aufbauen, kann evtl auch ein Montagsmodell gewesen sein, ging aber auch die Tage zurück .. 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das gerät ist als schrauber sicher wunderbar und kann dir totsicher die hand brechen, wenn sich der bohrer oder eine ein zu drehende steinschraube verhackt, aber für beton ist es unzulänglich dank zahnkranz-schlag. (wie bei billigen baumarktbohrmaschienen-> entschuldige den vergleich, aber das grundprinzip ist das selbe und bei dem bosch-gegenstück ist es auch so) Diese art schlag ist bestenfalls für ziegel ausreichend.



Ja diese Erfahrung mit dem verdrehten Handgelenk hab ich auch schon gemacht .. tut wirklich weh  Ich denke mal deswegen ist mehr als 16mm Durchmesser mit Schlag bohren nicht drin, aber dafür gibt es ja auch andere Geräte

Edit: Kommt ja auch stark drauf an aus welchem Material dieser Zahnkranz gefertigt worden ist (Verschleißfestigkeit ect.)


----------



## True Monkey (3. Oktober 2015)

@ knogle 

schau mal hier ...ist ein Top Angebot 
Metabo UHE 2850 SDS-Plus-Bohrhammer 1010 W inkl. Koffer im Conrad Online Shop | 819325

besseres zu dem preis wirst du kaum finden


----------



## Goldrabe (3. Oktober 2015)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @ knogle
> 
> schau mal hier ...ist ein Top Angebot
> Metabo UHE 2850 SDS-Plus-Bohrhammer 1010 W inkl. Koffer im Conrad Online Shop | 819325 besseres zu dem preis wirst du kaum finden



Doch bei Amazon ..

Aber über gutes Werkzeug lässt sich streiten! Jeder hat da seine ganz eigenen Erfahrungen und Favoriten


----------



## True Monkey (3. Oktober 2015)

nun ja ...ich bin seit 20 Jahren Werkstattmeister und für den Einkauf zuständig.

Erfahrung trifft es da ganz gut


----------



## Klutten (3. Oktober 2015)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Erfahrung trifft es da ganz gut



Braukunst meets Bohrhammer - sehr gut. 

Ansonsten ist so eine Diskussion hier eine Glaubensfrage, auf die es wohl keine eindeutige Antwort gibt.


----------



## True Monkey (3. Oktober 2015)

^^irgendwie müssen wir ja unsere Edelstahlleitungen am Beton befestigen 

Und da wir reichlich umbauen ist der Bohrhammer eines unsere wichtigsten Werkzeuge


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Oktober 2015)

Goldrabe schrieb:


> Das mit dem Akku kann ich definitiv nicht bestätigen, evtl die alten roten Akkus, oder zu den 1.5/3 Ah akkus kann ich es nicht direkt sagen, spreche eher von den 4Ah Akkus


Also richtig rote akkus kenne ich von bosch nicht. Die aktuelle Li-Ion-akkus haben aber einen recht hohen rot-anteil.
Ich selbst hab noch die ersten 2,6Ah-akkus im betrieb (bestimmt 4-5 jahre alt) und die haben bis jetzt 2 geräte bzw. eher 3 motoren überlebt. (der alte schrauber+ stichsäge hatten noch keine motor-schutzschaltung) Dabei ist die kapazität noch mehr als gut.
Wenn ich dagegen so sehe was sich an defekten makita-akkus zeitweise in den kleinanzeigen herum treibt, bin ich über meine wahl dann doch ganz froh.  Schließlich kostet ein neuer akku auch so viel wie das solo-gerät, was es befeuert und kann nicht für 75€ repariert werden. 


> Die Lautstärke? Noch nie Auffäligkeiten damit gehabt o.O


Dann arbeite mal direkt hintereinander mit makita und bosch. Da wirst du dich wundern wie sehr die makita-schrauber "schreien".


> Fals ich das kurz erwähnen darf hab mir vor kurzem den Bosch GSR 18-2-LI Akku Schrauber gekauft, nach kurzer Zeit klemmte das Futter und fiel mir aus dem Gerät, und das beim Küchenmöbel aufbauen, kann evtl auch ein Montagsmodell gewesen sein, ging aber auch die Tage zurück ..


Damit hatte ich noch nie probleme. Bei meinem alten schrauber ging nur mal das bohrfutter nicht mehr ab-> überm arbeiten sich selbst zu fest gezogen. Allerdings hab ich den GSR 18 VE-2-LI, also das stärkste 18V-modell.


True Monkey schrieb:


> Und da wir reichlich umbauen ist der Bohrhammer eines unsere wichtigsten Werkzeuge


Aber ehrlich gesagt, metabo ist schon lange nicht mehr eigenständig und mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn dein verlinkter metabo-, wie auch der von BTI, ein getarnter bosch-hammer ist.


----------



## Goldrabe (3. Oktober 2015)

True Monkey schrieb:


> nun ja ...ich bin seit 20 Jahren Werkstattmeister und für den Einkauf zuständig.
> 
> Erfahrung trifft es da ganz gut



Und dann meinst du das der Makita Schrauber ein "Spielzeug" und ein "Hobbywerkzeug" ist, bzw nicht Leistungsstark wäre? ahh ..
Wenn dir bei ca 58/90Nm & 1000+ u/min (je nachdem) das Handgelenk umgedreht wird änderst du bestimmt deine Meinung zum "Spielzeug" 


Grüße


----------



## True Monkey (3. Oktober 2015)

^^sry ...du verstehst da was falsch 

Ich arbeite nicht damit sondern lasse damit arbeiten 

Und glaub mir wenn unser Schlosser 5 Stunden am stück mit dem Makita arbeiten müßte würde er das ding nach mir werfen.
Zumal er mich dann fragen würde wie ich auf die Schnapsidee kommen würde ihm einen Akkubohrhammer zu kaufen so das er den nicht am Kabel ablassen kann wenn er auf der Leiter steht und beide Hände braucht 

Wie gesagt ich spreche vom arbeiten und du vom basteln


----------



## Goldrabe (3. Oktober 2015)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also richtig rote akkus kenne ich von bosch nicht. Die aktuelle Li-Ion-akkus haben aber einen recht hohen rot-anteil.



Meinte die alten roten Akkus von Makita



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dann arbeite mal direkt hintereinander mit makita und bosch. Da wirst du dich wundern wie sehr die makita-schrauber "schreien".



Probiere ich gerne mal aus, wenn ich die Auswahl habe 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Damit hatte ich noch nie probleme. Bei meinem alten schrauber ging nur mal das bohrfutter nicht mehr ab-> überm arbeiten sich selbst zu fest gezogen. Allerdings hab ich den GSR 18 VE-2-LI, also das stärkste 18V-modell.



gerade einmal geschaut, ist auch ein ganz anderes Futter (sieht sehr hochwertig aus vom VE Model)


----------



## Goldrabe (3. Oktober 2015)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich arbeite nicht damit sondern lasse damit arbeiten



Ich wollte es nicht sagen, aber das bestätigt es  (Ohne dich jetzt anzugreifen)



True Monkey schrieb:


> Und glaub mir wenn unser Schlosser 5 Stunden am stück mit dem Makita arbeiten müßte würde er das ding nach mir werfen.
> Zumal er mich dann fragen würde wie ich auf die Schnapsidee kommen würde ihm einen Akkubohrhammer zu kaufen so das er den nicht am Kabel ablassen kann wenn er auf der Leiter steht und beide Hände braucht



Der einzigste 'Vorteil' am Kabel 



True Monkey schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich spreche vom arbeiten und du vom basteln



Ähm nein, zum basteln brauch ich kein Akkuschlagschrauber für 300 euronen, da tuts auch der kleine Bosch ganz gut (sobald der von der Reparatur wieder kommt)


Grüße


----------



## BenRo (3. Oktober 2015)

Ich selbst habe nen Metabo-bohrhammer.  Genaues Modell kann ich später raussuchen. Damit zu arbeiten ist ein Traum. Liegt gut in der Hand, sinnvolle Funktionen, nicht zu schwer.  Tolles Wechselfutter, viel Power. Lautstärke ist subjektiv ziemlich laut, finde ich aber keinen relevanten Aspekt. Bei größeren Projekten Ohrschutz, wenns nur um ein schnelles Loch geht ist es ja wohl wurscht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Oktober 2015)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^irgendwie müssen wir ja unsere Edelstahlleitungen am Beton befestigen
> 
> Und da wir reichlich umbauen ist der Bohrhammer eines unsere wichtigsten Werkzeuge


  Schweißen mit einer Betonelektrode? 

Manche mögen auf Makita schwören aber nicht alles was glänzt ist Gold


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. Oktober 2015)

Irgendwie haben wir uns hier total verquatscht...
Um mich mal wieder auf den startpost zu beziehen... Ich würde die GBH 2-28 DFV oder GBH 3-28 DFR nehmen, da diese nicht zu schwer sind und man so überm arbeiten nicht so schnell ermüdet. 
Um das gerät von worx sollte der TE aber einen bogen machen. Das schaut zwar von den werten her gut aus, scheint mir letzten endes aber eher ein baumarkt-gerät zu sein und wird von daher kaum halten was es verspricht.


----------



## BenRo (4. Oktober 2015)

Grade mal geschaut, meiner ist ein Metabo UHE 2250. Tolles Ding.
Wobei die Preisunterschiede zu den Nachfolger- bzw. größeren Modellen oft vernachlässigbar sind. Teilweise sind sogar die neueren günstiger als die alten, strange.


----------



## DjangOC (12. Oktober 2015)

Wieso kommt Hilti ned in Frage? 

Ich mein, ich hab auch nen Hilti Schlagbohrer, und hab gestern, resp. vorgestern zwei 20mm durchmesser Löcher von 25cm länge in solch älteren Beton gebohrt, um dort 2 dieser Röhren für Kabel durch zuziehen.

Ich weiss ned ob es sowas gibt, aber ich würde schauen, ob du ein robustes Modell der Marke Hilti findest, wo du ne Absaugvorrichtung welche mitfedert hast.


----------

